# Greetings. Thinking of becoming an EMT; have questions...



## rechargeable (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm currently only thinking of becoming an EMT (possibly to eventually be a stepping stone into medical school, though that's still a distant decision at this point) and thought I would raise my questions with you all, since this seems to be the best and most active online forum for the EMS community.

I'm on the verge of registering for the semester-long EMT Basic course they have here in NYC at John Jay College. It claims to be the most comprehensive program in New York state, and it says it includes "New York State Certification, the National Registry Examination (NREMT), Weapons of Mass Destruction (WMD), Coaching the Emergency Vehicle Operator Ambulance II (CEVO II) and FIT Certification." It says it also has 16 hours of clinical training, split up between the ambulance and the ER. It's 12 hours a week for the whole semester, and costs $900... It starts pretty soon so I have to at least decide soon about taking the class.

My first question is, is this a good class? If you know the industry in this area, is there another class in the city that you would recommend over this one?

Secondly, will the education and certifications I receive from this class be considered adequate by other regions of the country? I ask this because I am expecting to move out of the city, and probably out of the state, possible as early as the end of this year. My likely destinations are San Francisco or Boston, if that matters.

Third, what are your lives like?  Are you able to have lives of your own, or do you find the work totally consuming? Do you find that everyone you work with is happy in the job? Surely there must be a percentage of EMS workers who spend a while being unhappy in their work and eventually figure out that the job wasn't for them after all. I'm wondering what you think distinguishes people who are really happy with the work from people who aren't. What kind of relationship do you have with jobs that are as complex and challenging as yours?

Thank you very much for all your input.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 18, 2006)

Firstly, welcome!! Secondly good luck in your endeavor.

I must say that you asked some pretty individualized questions. I personally love this business. I have across the years come across some pretty bad stuff that leaves me wondering, but all in all I love what I do. I have an awesome partner who loves what she does as well. I will tell you this, EMS is not for everyone. I have met people who spend the time to become EMT's, get a really bad call, and are done with it. One of those was on his first ride on an ambulance and had not even finished school yet. There are those who hate their job but do it because they cannot or are afraid to change. Just because you can become an EMT does it mean you should be one. There is no test that I know of to help you decide if you are cut out for it or not. See if you can find an organization which will let you third ride if you are uncertain.

The relationship question I will answer as such, I am married to my wife and my partner, B) , but not my job. As far as friends are concerned, most of mine are in EMS. A large number of people outside of EMS cannot relate or understand what it is we go through each day. My off time is my off time and I stay as far away from anything with lights and siren on it as possible. People who cannot or will not do this run the risk of burning out.

I hope I helped some and again, good luck to you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.

I'm only going to add a couple of things to what coloradoemt said.  I've never heard of the program you're talking about, but then again I don't live in NY.  $900 for a course seems a little high to me, since my EMT-B class only cost $350.

To answer your second question, reciprocity with another state is much easier to obtain if you have your NREMT certification, but each state has their own requirements.  You can check out www.nremt.org for links to which states accept NREMT and to each states EMS offices.

Finally, I would like to point out that EMT-B is the first step to being a prehospital care provider.  However, there is a world of difference between prehospital (EMT level) care and hospital (doctor, PA, RN) care.  Starting as an EMT is a good place to see if this field is right for you.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 18, 2006)

California started using the NREMT-B exam as the statewide certification test last year, so having taken it out of state should count for the written. You'll probably need to take another skills test though if you certify here.

In addition, EMS is primarily run at the county level in CA...there's a state minimum standard, but indivdual counties can add an "expanded scope of practice" and the certification is handled by the county, so they may also require a county-specific exam which covers the expanded scope in addition to the NREMT exam .

Best thing to do would be to contact the county EMS authority directly...in the case of San Fran, the San Francisco EMSA.

As far as your first question goes, EMS isn't my job. It has occasionally been part of my job (in an industrial setting) and I'm a volunteer firefighter, but its not how I "make my living" so to speak.


----------



## emtI (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't know the area or the college, as I live in KS, so I can't help with the first question.  We do have two students in class right now that cost us $900 per student.  We pay for the class in exchange for a one-year commitment. The cost of the class has risen steadily in this area since I took it in 2000 for $500.

For the second question, KS is also one of the states that accepts NREMT-B reciprocity (even tho it's not your destination, just thought I'd let you know).

I love my job, and am very happily married, and have three sons, 14, 12 and 7.  My job is demanding, but I absolutely love it, and wouldn't trade it for anything.

I think that I knew pretty much right away that I was going to love this type of work, and I can't imagine doing anything else.

Not everyone I work with, though, seems to be as content as I am.  I have worked with a few people who just shouldn't be in this line of work, as I am sure many others in this field have as well.

Good luck in your class, if you decide to take it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome!!!    


I can't tell you anything that hasn't already been said, but Good Luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Stevo (Jan 20, 2006)

> I'm wondering what you think distinguishes people who are really happy with the work from people who aren't. What kind of relationship do you have with jobs that are as complex and challenging as yours?



welcome rechargeable

this one's simple. 

people stick with a carear if they like what they do.

after all the pomp and polish that goes with the turf  wears off, it gets down to a wholehearted _liking_ of simply helping people out

if your that sort, you'll do just fine

good luck

~S~


----------



## ksEMTbabe (Jan 21, 2006)

I've lost a few friends that couldn't deal with the fact that there are some times that I can't go out or whatever because I'm working a 24, or I'm on call or they page out an all-call for a big MVA, but I've also made a lot of friends in the business.  On that note too, I think some of the tightest bonds you can make are in a job like this when things can get out of control quickly and you have to have a great deal of trust in your partner or crew.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 21, 2006)

Well one thing I would like to emphasize, you will lose friends. We lost many when my husband became a cop. Partly because they couldn't handle it and had some "illegal recreations" and partly because of his schedule. But we've gained many many real friends since he joined the force. I don't look at it as a down side, I see it as finding out who our true friends are.


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2006)

Cost wise - many of the schools in Philadelphia charge upwards of 700 bucks for EMT-B.


----------

